# Time for a cuteness overload



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

At just over 6 weeks old, meet

Bianca









Primrose









Clara









Mazie









Jazzie









Hugo









Henry









Charlie









Cedric


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are just too cute. I want them all!


----------



## lozBordeaux (May 21, 2012)

SOOOOO CUTE! i litrally could not stop saying 'Awwwww' :3


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

How cruel to make us choose  

They are all gorgeous, but I have chosen charlie ..... wrap him up and send him to me please


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how on earth can you choose a favourite, they are all gorgeous.
but hugo found the spot for me.
michelle x


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

:001_wub: each and every one of them is adorable! 

Hugo gave that little extra heart tug! ..but I think he had an unfair advantage with his baby pose


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh all of them :001_wub: far too cute for their own good  but I choose Charlie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Well i wanted to vote for at least 3 but i have made my choice. Lovely traditional raggies


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

all cute but Hugo is just :001_tt1:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww! they are ALL sooooooo stunning! but Mazie did it for me


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

I love little things about each of them, but I chose Primrose!

She just has something adorable about her, very sweet!

Also had a huge soft spot for Cedric (amazing name, and lovely markings!) and also Henry (he looks like a little wide-eyed owl!)

I would have them all if I could


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I voted for Henry hes beautiful.x Is he a seal bi colour?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poor Cedric hasn't got a vote 

Let him know he is just as gorgeous as all the rest!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny1966 said:


> Poor Cedric hasn't got a vote
> 
> Let him know he is just as gorgeous as all the rest!!!!


_he does now,, how gorgeous are they, i would love ANY of them, beautiful._


----------

